# Podiatry Coding Courses



## Noelle1965 (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of any Podiatry coding/billing online courses? I am starting billing for a Podiatry surgeon at an ASC.

Thanks!


----------



## dison1974 (Dec 7, 2011)

*I'd be interested ...*

in seeing answer to this question as well.  Thanks!  Teralyn


----------



## nccodingchick (Dec 8, 2011)

I would also like the amswer to this


Thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Jan 5, 2012)

I am not aware of any specifice course available at this time.  Check with the APMA they might know of something.


----------



## lgonsows (Jan 17, 2012)

*podiatry coding*

I am having a hard time finding the answers to my podiatry coding related questions.
 I too would be interested in a class etc.   Podiatry coders where are you. What reliable resources are you using?


----------



## dison1974 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Me too @ hard time ....*

I have just started working for a podiatrist group myself, and am having a hard time finding resources as well.  I'd love to network with a few podiatry groups to learn, and help build billing / coding resources.  

My email address is ctpodiatrybilling@gmail.com if anyone wants to discuss a bit further as to available information.  

I am trying to find some billing coding certifications, or further education for Podiatry billing as well, but no luck so far. 

Teralyn


----------



## solocoder (Jan 17, 2012)

I feel your pain.  I have been working in a Podiatry practice for a year now and it is my first coding job ever. Also, I am the first coder this clinic has ever had, so no one to show me the ropes. I have felt like I am feeling my way around in the dark sometimes.  Luckily we do not do any routine foot care here; that helps make the e/m coding easier.
I recently purchased the Ingenix Coding Companion for Podiatry and I think that will help me with SX coding. But I, too, would like to find some more training geared to this specialty.


----------



## armen (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been working for foot and ankle specialist for almost 4 years. We do a lot of surgeries in our ASC.  Dont know any courses but you can send me a meseage if you have any questions I dont mind to help if I can. aayrapetyan@perimeterortho.com


----------



## msr1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

i don't know of any courses, but i bill for 4 podiatry groups...I will be glad to help anyone that has a questions. Private message me or email michelle.richardson@live.com


----------



## twoerpel (Mar 8, 2012)

*Podiatry courses*

Has anyone had experience with the PAHCS coding courses?  They list podiatry specific coding certification on their web site.


----------



## espressoguy (Mar 8, 2012)

Podiatry Today has some good information, along with some webcasts. Obviously it is geared towards podiatrists, but there is some coding info there.


----------



## plcsuzanne@yahoo.com (Dec 13, 2012)

*Podiarty Experience and Education*

I am currently working for a podiatrist and have exactly one year of experience; I have found no classes out there but the best that I have found was to join the AAPC, take basic medical terminology, anatomy,and  physiology courses online and then prepare for my Certified Professional Coder's  course.  You can order a coder's companion for podiatry.  Knowledge is what you will gain and experience at the office will make a more efficient coder


----------



## alysenb (Jan 30, 2013)

I attend a seminar every year put on by McVey seminars.  Dr. Warshaw is a podiatrist and CPC with some really great input in podiatry coding.  You even get this great book which I reference alot.  www.mcveyseminars.com


----------



## TammyHF (Feb 14, 2013)

*Podiatry Resource*

The Podiatry resource I use and find very helpful is Optum (used to be Ingenix) Coding Companion for Podiatry.


----------



## CFlick (Mar 6, 2013)

*Podiatry Coding Resources*

I also code podiatric claims, but have the advantage of having worked many years as the doctor's medical assistant. (That was the easy part!!)

As for actual courses, I am no help, but if you ever have the opportunity to attend a seminar conducted by Michael Warshaw, DPM, CPC, CPODCS, COCS, CSFAC, FACFAOM, make every effort to go! He is a practicing podiatrist and obviously well versed in billing and coding. The manual he writes for his seminar is referred to by many as the "Bible of Podiatry Coding". I refer to it often.

I don't know if he sells it separately, and it is not a "basic" level resouce. It is written with the assumption that the coder already understands most of the procedures and diagnoses. 

OptumInsight (formerly known as Ingenix) publishes a Podiatry Coding Companion that might be helpful. It is arranged by CPT codes. After each procedure, there are explanations of the procedure, coding tips and applicable ICDs.  Also included are definitions of terms with which you might not be familiar (and lots that you will already know!).

Maybe one of these will be of some help. I'm also happy to help if I can. You can contact me at cherylcpc.netpod@gmail.com.


----------



## pharmon (Jun 19, 2013)

*Seeking coding companion*

I am trying to locate a used coding companion someone isn't using.  I did hunt them online for way over a coders salary.  I don't mind it being 2012 or even 2011 if it hasn't had much changes.  email me, peggyharmon@hotmail.com  thanks.


----------



## LJWHITE1765 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Podiatry Coding Course*

30+ years in Podiatry coding.  McVey and Associates has a one and two day coding seminar and some of the larger CME meetings offer coding courses.  Any questions, your welcome to contact me.


----------



## Lauradls (Oct 13, 2019)

armen said:


> I've been working for foot and ankle specialist for almost 4 years. We do a lot of surgeries in our ASC.  Dont know any courses but you can send me a meseage if you have any questions I dont mind to help if I can. aayrapetyan@perimeterortho.com


 Hi Armen,
I would like advise on how to bill DME's and code, If you could please advise HELP me  
thank you , I am also trying to find class for podiatrist but haven't been able to find one.
Thank you
Laura De Los Santos, CMB, CMC
Ldelossantso@yahoo.com


----------



## mrcymrcyme (Nov 20, 2019)

LJWHITE1765 said:


> *Podiatry Coding Course*
> 
> 30+ years in Podiatry coding.  McVey and Associates has a one and two day coding seminar and some of the larger CME meetings offer coding courses.  Any questions, your welcome to contact me.



Hello.
Where is the seminar being offered?


----------

